# 115 yamaha hard start when cold



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I recently accuired a boat with 03 115 yamaha and it starts very hard when cold. Once the motor is warmed up it start right up. the dealer said that nothing is wrong that I have to have the motor level due to the position of the floats of the carbs and it starts right up. Does this sound right? I thought this to be very unusual but have faith in the dealer I took it too. I just never heard of anything like this and wondered if any of you guys have. Also would changing the floats fix this problem if this is the case? thanks
adam


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

4 stroke or 2 stroke ? I have an o3 150 2 stroke. When first starting after setting a few days I need to periodically choke it while it warms up, only for first 20 seconds or so.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

yes it is a two stroke even with it choked it doesnt want to start the dealer cleaned carbs checked the chokes and changed fuel pump then came to the conclusion it is the floats have to be level just something I have never heard of This thing take like five minutes of crankin before I even get a fire oh yeah they did compression check to and everything is ok


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I would check spark, check to make sure the fuel lines have no cracks or vacuum leaks. Mine I pump the throttle 2 full times and leave it about 1/4 to 1/2 throttle. Crank it with key pushed in for choke. Let off choke choke as soon as it fires usually within 5-10 seconds. As soon as it starts I Back off tjw throttle slowly and choke it a few times momentarily while it initially warms up. It may sound complicated bit it's really pretty simple. When it warms up and tour ready to start it.up for the season let me know. If I can I'll run up and check it out with you and make sure its nothing simple 
Who did the work on it for you?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

One thing I know thatll help ya though is if it runs ok after it warms up and runs fine tilted the floats are ok. If it doesnt break up or miss the ign is ok. Deff worth checkin plugs for fouling and choke but the ign system being a 03 should be electronic. It prob has a module that isnt gettin 12v at start up. Try turning the key on and lettin it heat it up. The starter pulls to much during cold starts. My 225hp is a 2stroke and is a bear cold! It is fuel inj and doesnt have a choke but I too push the key in to supply the steady 12v though. Good Luck!


----------

